# Art nouveau intarsia



## scoffey (Mar 1, 2011)

I have always liked the art nouveau style from the twenties so I decided to give it a try. I still have some shaping to do but this is what I got finished tonight.


----------



## Ozrob (Apr 21, 2008)

Looks great!:thumbsup:

Regards,

Rob


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That looks really good so far. I can't even draw a hand, let alone cut one out. Nice.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Very nicely done.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Very nice-please make sure you post the finished product!!


----------



## scoffey (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks everybody. Im hoping these will sell well









In my local art shop. Here is another im working on while i wait on the last coat of poly to dry on the other.


----------



## scoffey (Mar 1, 2011)

I forgot to take a picture of my first art nouveau intarsia since i finished it, but i do have this picture of the other i am working on. I cut viens into the ivy and arranged the yellow in the cedar so it looks like highlights in her hair. Still got some more to go.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Very cool.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

You have two different ones going at the same time. I can't finish one thing at a time. Let alone two.lol Nice work.


----------



## scoffey (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks guys. I sometimes have three goin! But I love it and wouldnt have it any other way.


----------



## scoffey (Mar 1, 2011)

I forgot i had this thread goin and started another, but here is my newest art nouveau intarsia. I have 1 coat of poly on it and plan on 3 more.


----------

